
Is Flipboard Legal? - ssclafani
http://gizmodo.com/5594176/
======
fookyong
I made some comments about this on my blog:

<http://yongfook.com/is-flipboard-legal>

I think Flipboard will get a free ride for a while. It's definitely in grey
territory, but I think the excitement around it means that it represents too
much opportunity to try to stamp out (if you're an old-school publisher being
scraped).

It will definitely begin to get a little sticky if Flipboard's eventual
business model is advertising over this content which is owned by other people
_and_ has had its original ads stripped.

------
mikeyur
I don't think Gizmodo is in a position to dish out legal advice.

